
Surprisingly few tips for traveling have changed since medieval times - Thevet
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/travel/what-tips-for-traveling-have-changed-since-medieval-times-surprisingly-few/2015/09/03/39fa7194-482d-11e5-846d-02792f854297_story.html
======
pjscott
The author has an entire blog full of old advice, and it's worth checking out:

[http://www.askthepast.blogspot.com/](http://www.askthepast.blogspot.com/)

------
arbuge
I'm from Malta. This reminded me of a certain incident in the local news
several years ago:

[http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2000/feb/18/davidward](http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2000/feb/18/davidward)

~~~
mirimir
From Delta Air Lines policy for pet travel:[0]

    
    
        What methods of transport does Delta Air Lines provide for my pet?
        
        * Travel in the passenger cabin.
        * Checked as baggage in pressurized and temperature controlled area of your aircraft.
        * Shipped as cargo in pressurized and temperature controlled area.
        ...
        Does my pet qualify for travel in the passenger cabin?
        
        Pets that meet the following qualifications can travel in the passenger cabin:
        ...
        * Only domesticated dogs, cats, and birds are allowed.
    

Chicken = domesticated bird. But maybe they mean budgies etc ;)

[0]
[http://www.seatguru.com/airlines/Delta_Airlines/pets.php](http://www.seatguru.com/airlines/Delta_Airlines/pets.php)

------
alexro
“No one should travel who does not desire hardship, trouble, tribulation and
risk of death.”

c'mmon, this is 2015!

~~~
tiatia
Maybe you travel wrong. Join me on one of my trips and we talk again ;-).

"All the pathos and irony of leaving one’s youth behind is thus implicit in
every joyous moment of travel: one knows that the first joy can never be
recovered, and the wise traveler learns not to repeat successes but tries new
places all the time." – Paul Fussell

"A journey is like marriage. The certain way to be wrong is to think you
control it." – John Steinbeck

